# [resolved]Hp Psc 1410v Problems



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have the all in one HP 1400 series home desktop printer, scanner, copier (no fax). Sometimes, it begins to print and does only the first 3rd of a page and stops; I get a window saying it failed to print. Also, the scanner isn't working and I get another window saying "an error occured while communicating with the scanning device." I use the HP Director to initiate scanning.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the software with no luck. I am aware of the troubleshooting site that defaults after trying to scan; I tried most of the stuff on there and became really irritated.

I also noted that I'm having a simultaneous problem where my external hard-drive is not being recognized when I go to "my computer." It simply doesn't show up and I can guarantee the USB is hooked up properly. 

As a side note, I noticed that someone deleted my file in my c:/ (that really long one that starts with ffcc5d8...... and goes on). Could this have something to do with my problems?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I would have a look here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=458978&lang=en
Make sure you are current with patches and updates.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Nothing's worked from that HP link. I went to Windows Update and found there was some update relating to the HP1400, tried to download it and it failed. Tried 3 times. Really pissing me off. I went back a 4th time and now I don't even see those updates!!!!

I also found this topic, which has part of my problem and downloaded the recommended URL's and still, nothing. 

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/printer/32437

I know my USB is just fine and I'm simply at a loss.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

When you say "Nothing's worked from the HP link", do you mean...

1. You have not been able to connect or...

2. You have D/L 'ed the patches etc, and they have not helped ?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I can connect to the HP link and to the Microsoft Updates link as well. On the HP, I downloaded the first "basic feature" driver patch, which I guess was the basic install and there was no difference. Due to that failure, I didn't bother trying the other driver download due to the large file size. 

On all the other updates below the two driver patches, an HP window came up saying the updates were not necessary or that I already had them. 

On the Windows/Microsoft update site, there is a download containing 3 updates or fixes for the HP PSC 1400 series all-in-one product. I try to download those and it simply fails. My automatic critical updates work fine. I just can't seem to download anything that I select mannually. BTW, I found that my 1400 has to be turned on to see that MS download. I believe if I can just get those downloads, my problems might be solved.

After some surfing, it seems my two problems (partial printing - whether its set on "best print" or not & an inability to scan to to a communication failure) are common, but every solution appears to have a roadblock. 

I'm open to any suggestions. Can I rule out that aforementioned deleted folder in my original post?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

What is the address to that Microsoft Update ?

Don't know what that file is, so I can't comment other than have to tried to roll back with a System Restore ?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us

it's just the one you get when you go to tools, then windows update. The HP PSC 1400 series updates don't show up unless you have such printer and it's turned on. 

As we speak, I uninstalled the hardware (not using the disk this time) and will install the FULL software/driver app from your HP link and see what happens.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Hopefully a fresh driver package will work...fingers crossed.

The Microsoft page looked normal, it says it requires IE5 or better.
Maybe the server was overloaded when you tried ?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

OK; got the latest version of this software & drivers (from your HP link) installed and the printer/scanner was recognized. However, still can't scan due to the same communicate issue.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I can print and make copies normally now; just can't scan. It's still that prompt that says something about USB communication problems. Please note that I am also having problems getting my external hard-drive to show up in "my computer." However, I am able to plug the same USB in another computer and it will show up.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

More background:

I believe there's a link between my inability to scan and my external drive not being recognized. 

I have the Seagate 80gb external drive. When I go to device manager, it only shows "Cypress AT2LP RC42" with a big yellow question mark instead of "Seadisc" or which drive it's using. 

I uninstalled and reinstalled the USB composit devices. I did the same thing with the cypress. It tires to search for software via the net but comes up short.

There actually could be a chance that those 3 aforementioned updtes in Microsoft might already exist in the latest software install which you directed me to on HP's webpage.

Standing by.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

axb006 said:


> More background:
> 
> I believe there's a link between my inability to scan and my external drive not being recognized.


In the driver package was there a TWAIN driver and a an app like HP Director, etc ?



> I have the Seagate 80gb external drive. When I go to device manager, it only shows "Cypress AT2LP RC42" with a big yellow question mark instead of "Seadisc" or which drive it's using.


Lots of sob stories on the forums on that one...looks fixable, though.
I found a routine that requires a format (and data loss) and there's a patch.
Not wise to put too much on the plate at this stage, I would keep the external drive out of play for now.
Google...it was in one of the first hits if you're curious.



> I uninstalled and reinstalled the USB composit devices. I did the same thing with the cypress. It tires to search for software via the net but comes up short.


OK, sounds like you uninstalled / reinstalled your USB controller(s) ?
Did you try the restart with the PSC on and connected and the ext. drive not connected ?



> There actually could be a chance that those 3 aforementioned updtes in Microsoft might already exist in the latest software install which you directed me to on HP's webpage.
> 
> Standing by.


If your driver/patch package is complete...

1. Maybe it would be beneficial to contact Sam in Bangalore and give him a shot at this. Try this link as it may help you cut through the system.
[email protected]
If it works you will get an automated response back in minutes.
A tech should reply within an hour or two.
If it doesn't work (you're PSC), just go through the usual channels.

2. Have you tried a different USB cable with the PSC ?

3. It's possible that your integrated USB controller may need drivers other than what XP brings. 
You could check first with your computer mfr (or mobo mfr if custom) to see if there are any updates or patches for your chipset.
Sometimes you have to go to the chipset mfr's site, once that is identified.

4. While searching around I found that one poster resolved a similar issue by adding a second USB controller in the form of a PCI / USB card.
Don't go here until you've exhausted everything else.
No sense in throwing parts (and money) at it.

I would start with HP...maybe it's right under our noses : )


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, I have to go out of town, but I'm coming back to pick up where we left off on Friday. 

Thanks again jflan!


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

OK JFLAN;

I'm back from LA. Man, what a drag. Had to get a root canal right after landing and allergies exploded. Top it off with me breaking my glasses and clearly, I don't have good luck. Let's see if things can look up with my HP issues. Answers to your questions in order:

A. I had HP Director with the disc for my printer, but since I did the update from the HP website, my software version is now the HP SOLUTION CENTER V5.0.152.000. I honestly don't know if the download had a TWAIN driver. 

B. Seagate issue: I would love to resolve that too. Let me know if you want me to start a seperate thread where appropriate or send you an email. I get a sense that it's a related problem; 2 USB issues occuring at the same time.

C. USB Composit Devices: I followed steps on the HP support/troubleshoot. It had me uninstall USB composit devices and when I plugged in the USB for the printer, the composit device comes back. I rebooted several times with the HP1400 turned on. Note: when I do the HP software install, there's a part where it instructed me to plug in the USB and turn on the device. When I did, it appeared to recognize the product. I can print with no problem now. doesn't that suggust the USB connection is OK?

1. I'll try that email addresss. Who is it? Does he charge?

2. Did not try a different USB. Assumed mine is good as it's printing and the install recognized the unit. I will try that if nothing else is working.

3. My computer is an HP Pavillion 742n. Shouldn't any updates, patches, etc. be included in that same HP PSC 1400 series set of downloads? I'm an IT dunce. I couldn't even tell you who my chipset manuacturer is. In fact, I'm embarrased to say that I don't know what a chipset is!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*



axb006 said:


> OK JFLAN;
> 
> I'm back from LA. Man, what a drag. Had to get a root canal right after landing and allergies exploded. Top it off with me breaking my glasses and clearly, I don't have good luck. Let's see if things can look up with my HP issues. Answers to your questions in order:
> 
> A. I had HP Director with the disc for my printer, but since I did the update from the HP website, my software version is now the HP SOLUTION CENTER V5.0.152.000. I honestly don't know if the download had a TWAIN driver.


It's unlikely that a TWAIN driver wasn't included.
There is a "patch" that has a slightly earlier date than your D/L package.
Having said that, it should be included in your latest D/L.
Did you uninstall your old drivers and software before D/L-ing the latest ? 



> B. Seagate issue: I would love to resolve that too. Let me know if you want me to start a seperate thread where appropriate or send you an email. I get a sense that it's a related problem; 2 USB issues occuring at the same time.


I would start a new thread up in Hard Drives on this item.



> C. USB Composit Devices: I followed steps on the HP support/troubleshoot. It had me uninstall USB composit devices and when I plugged in the USB for the printer, the composit device comes back. I rebooted several times with the HP1400 turned on. Note: when I do the HP software install, there's a part where it instructed me to plug in the USB and turn on the device. When I did, it appeared to recognize the product. I can print with no problem now. doesn't that suggust the USB connection is OK?


Sounds like your USB is OK.
I'm thinking the scan issue is in the HP software.



> 1. I'll try that email addresss. Who is it? Does he charge?


That's just a back door to HP support. If it doesn't work, just go through normal channels. It's free.




> 2. Did not try a different USB. Assumed mine is good as it's printing and the install recognized the unit. I will try that if nothing else is working.
> 
> 3. My computer is an HP Pavillion 742n. Shouldn't any updates, patches, etc. be included in that same HP PSC 1400 series set of downloads? I'm an IT dunce. I couldn't even tell you who my chipset manuacturer is. In fact, I'm embarrased to say that I don't know what a chipset is!


I can't imagine that the big D/L package (310MB) doesn't have everything under the sun in it.
But again, I would give HP a shot at this. Their software can be massive and sometimes quirky.
It may be that communication error patch or something simply turned on or installed out of sequence.

Contact HP and let us know either way how it goes.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

This could be a clue: I went to HP update and theres a lot of stuff I need; some of which might solve my problem. Yet another problem brewed. As I began the downloads with excitement, I got a runtime error and now, every time I go back to the HP Update, I only get that runtime error and can't proceed. Check out the attachment. While there, there is no way to contact anyone from HP support....


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

My best guess is that it's a bug in their software.
I would contact HP.
The front door is here:
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/contact_us.html

While you are waiting you could try the download from another region.
Sometimes that will work.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

I'm working with HP and MS via email. I found that a folder from my C:/ is gone. It began with ffcc5d84..... " It was a long name with lowercase letters and numbers. Could this play a role?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*



axb006 said:


> I'm working with HP and MS via email. I found that a folder from my C:/ is gone. It began with ffcc5d84..... " It was a long name with lowercase letters and numbers. Could this play a role?


It's possible, but there's not enough there to search on and ID.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

By tring some different things, I now get an error window that instructs me to reinstall the HP software (see linik below). However, it won't uninstall! I rebooted numerous times and even performed a reinstall of the HP scanning software right off the HP site as instructed above. Since I no longer get the prior "communication" error window, I'm thinking if I can just uninstall and reinstall the software, my problem might be solved.

What do I do?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

Set a restore point and try the uninstall from Safe Mode.
To enter Safe Mode tap the F8 on start up.
Select Safe Mode and Windows will start in a minimal diagnostic state.
This often allows the deletion of stubborn apps or parts of apps.

It's cruel, but you whack 'em while they're sleeping  

I actually hold it (F8) down until I get "tone"


----------



## vasume (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*



axb006 said:


> This could be a clue: I went to HP update and theres a lot of stuff I need; some of which might solve my problem. Yet another problem brewed. As I began the downloads with excitement, I got a runtime error and now, every time I go back to the HP Update, I only get that runtime error and can't proceed. Check out the attachment. While there, there is no way to contact anyone from HP support....


I had that runtime error too. I tried reinstalling everything, and Software Update still wouldn't work. Now it gives me a different error message...


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

Jflan;

tired the safe mode and it didn't work. that hp software is haunted! I really think if I could just uninstall and reinstall, life might get better because my error windows changed. I'm at a stand-still with everything until I can resolve that. Can you think of anything else?

How about some freeware that does some deep registry cleaning or something?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

Here's something that's been recommended here before (I haven't tried it):
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/moveonboot.html

Be sure to back up before using it, esp. your Registry.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

I checked that out but it appears to only delete files. I'm trying to uninstall the following applications:

HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3 
HP PSC & Office Jet 5.3b
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3

Is there a way freeware can uninstall v. simply delete?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

Have you tried a simple search in Safe Mode and deleting those HP refugees to the Recycle Bin ?

Also, there may be something here that will help :
http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/CleanPrinterDrivers.htm


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it a bad thing to delete all the files from an application without doing an uninstall? Doesn't it screw up the registry or somnething? For those 3 applications noted above, I know where to find them in Program Files; they're named differently. Are you saying I should go delete all files or folders that are associated with the above named applications?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*



axb006 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it a bad thing to delete all the files from an application without doing an uninstall?[\QUOTE]
> 
> 1. AFAIK, the reason for this deletion attempt is because we think that the old HP printer drivers are interfering with a fresh reinstall of the printer drivers,right?
> Just want to make sure we're on the same page...
> ...


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

I went into Temp/HP-Webrelese and found the uninstall batch files. Got it all uninstalled and reinstalled and I'm finally scanning!!!

Now I just need to resolve my Seagate issue (other thread) and I am whole once again.

Thanks Jflan!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Hp Psc 1410v Problems*

Nah ! You did it.
I just threw some ideas around.
Congrats !


----------

